# Oxbow VS Harlan Teklad



## Thomi (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm confused. I was just told to change from Oxbow to Harlan Teklad because Oxbow uses ethoxiquin as a preservative of the fish meal in their food. Apparently, ethoxyquin can lead to cancer? Now I read that Oxbow is the better feed because their ingredients are superior. Can anyone straighten this out for me? Any opinions?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Read the diet sticky in this section, it's REALLY informative, and has the pros and cons of both Oxbow and the HT.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

There's a possibility that Oxbow's suppliers put ethoxyquin in the fish meal before shipping to them since it's according to US Coast Guard regulations, any and all fish meal not destined for human consumption is required to be preserved with Ethoxyquin. I still consider Oxbow's Regal Rat superior quality wise to Harlan Teklad. That said... Oxbow is also working on revamping the diet. It may be a while before we see the revamped version but improvements are being made.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I just located a place that is practically walking distance from me that carries Oxbow products & the owner said she will order some Regal Rat for me. She is going to talk to her supplier about the price of the 40 pound bag & she said if I agree to the price she can have it for me withinn a day or so of confirmation.









I told her the internet price & what it would cost to be shipped. 

Let the price war begin.

If this works out I am more than willing to split big bags with other locals in my area. I think there are a few floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

I would definatly switch to Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks #2018 The #2018 formula contains 18% protein and 5% fat. Contains no animal protein, fish meal, or alfalfa. Made of all natural ingredients and uses soybean oil as a natural preservative.Considered one of the best lab blocks.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

2014 would probably be better. The lower the protein the better they are. 2018 is better for pregnant females and babies.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Cameron said:


> I would definatly switch to Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks #2018 The #2018 formula contains 18% protein and 5% fat. Contains no animal protein, fish meal, or alfalfa. Made of all natural ingredients and uses soybean oil as a natural preservative.Considered one of the best lab blocks.


2018 is too high for adult rats, it's best for very young rats or pregnant/nursing moms. 2014 is best for adult maintenance. Oxbow's Regal Rat still has much higher quality ingredients than Harlan Teklad lab blocks keep in mind.


----------

